# Missing Operating system



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Exactly how did you wipe Vista off your hard drive?
.
.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

i used a soft wear called Drive-Wipe


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Are you sure your CD with Windows 7 is bootable?

Just to eliminate the basics first, try it in another PC and see if it boots to the CD. If it works it will give you the option to cancel the installation, so there will be no change to the other computer.
.
.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Exactly how did you wipe Vista off your hard drive?



Sorry, couldn't resist. :biggrin2:


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

yes it boots on my desktop


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just tried putting the operating system on a USB stick went in Bios and Booted from USB and still same thing when starting computer, Black screen with message Missing Operating System. Is that what you are suppose to do ? Put Bios system in sequence where you want to boot from when you have no operating system? Or should it Boot from CD (when CD is in} automatic.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I would hit ESC key continuously after power up.
If BIOS asks for boot sequence, select CD drive as first.
ps. It's become difficult to upgrade Win7 because MS is discouraging new installs. 
After initial install, read up on best and quickest way to become current.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

for a dvd/cd to be bootable, it must be burned properly. easiest is burning the iso directly, if u just copy the files it won't work.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I hit the escape key continuously while powering up but it took me right to the Black screen with message Missing operating system


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've already been there. My hard drive died and I kept getting the same screen....No Operating System available. I had a computer shop install a new hard drive with an attempt to recover my data. No dice. New hard drive, OS was loaded (W10), and all data went to ga-ga land.

Typing on a new computer right now.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

When you hit ESQ key, it's a tap, tap, tap, not hold down button. 
Brands are different. If ESQ does not pull up BIOS menu, try F1 key, then maybe F10 key, other keys.
Then try looking up what exact key for your laptop brand pulls up BIOS menu. BIOS is locked in, even if hard drive is disconnected. 
If 'Drive-Wipe' also caused your drive to be unformatted, that could be your issue.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Even if the hard drive somehow got damaged or unformatted. the BIOS would still first try to boot from the CD or USB drive before reading the hard drive.

Try this: https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-perform-a-startup-repair-in-windows-7-2626170
.
.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Try the key listed below for your brand... tap it repeatedly as soon as you turn the power on:

Acer: F2 or DEL
ASUS: F2 for all PCs, F2 or DEL for motherboards
Dell: F2 or F12
HP: ESC or F10
Lenovo: F2 or Fn + F2
Lenovo (Desktops): F1
Lenovo (ThinkPads): Enter + F1.
MSI: DEL for motherboards and PCs
Microsoft Surface Tablets: Press and hold volume up button.
Origin PC: F2
Samsung: F2
Sony: F1, F2, or F3
Toshiba: F2


----------

